# Chris' BBQ/Bar build



## Chris

This has been a project that I work on when I find deals or have a few extra bucks. It all started a few summers ago when I came across several logs at a family members house and had to think of something to do with them and the first thing that came to mind was a BBQ. This was my initial thought of what I wanted.


----------



## Chris

I got lucky and have a highschool buddy that runs a lumber yard so I got all the lumber for the roof section for about 150 bucks including screws and here is what it looks like.


----------



## Chris

After it sat like that for a couple of months I decided it was time for some work to happen. I (or should I say the other half) decided on a wood deck instead of concrete. Well a few days later and this is what I got done. I installed two step lights in each step that i think will look nice at night.






In that small section of dirt between the two patios I am going to pour concrete and also on the side facing you so that you can walk all around this island without being on the grass.


----------



## Chris

Well now comes a day a couple years ago. Look what I scored. All this for a hundred bucks, everything works but it was pretty dirty when I got it. I was soo happy.


----------



## Chris

I finally got out there and did some work. I started framing for the BBQ/Bar. I was gonna use steal studs but wood was 1/3 of the cost and me being out of work at the time that made sense. Here is a pic of the back portion where the BBQ itself is going to sit. The bar is going to wrap around.


----------



## Chris

Here are a couple of pics of the rest of my tore up yard. Don't mind the mess it was a busy year. Pretty much everything in the yard is on it's way out. I am taking it all down to dirt and starting over. That white portion of patio coming out into the yard will be gone and the rest of the white patio is what is going to be retrofitted to match the new portion. The pics make my yard look pretty small but the lot is actually 12,000 sq ft which aint to bad for a track home in SoCal. The slider and the window to the left of it are both going to switched out to french doors and I will most likely paint the house. I will be installing a pool in the big dirt area behind the logs and trailer. Also the trailer is going to be moved forward 20 feet so you wont be able to see it from the back yard.


----------



## Chris

Here are a couple of pics of what I got done next, would have been more but I ran out of 2x4's.


----------



## Chris

This was on 3-4-2010.

OK here is todays update. It really sucks the last 5 years I have been needing more time to get my projects finish and now that I am unemployed I have all the time in the world but not the cash to finish them.

Well here are a couple of pics, I would have gotten more done but I ran out of screws this time.


----------



## Chris

4-8-2010

OK a little update. I have been very slowly working on the bar since money has been tight but I decided to go ahead and start the counter tops. They are made of colored concrete. Here is a pic of it as of this morning I am now headed out to pick up some plain cement so that I can make a clay like mixture to fill all of the small holes that were hidden by the forms. After that I will start the sanding and polishing process. Wish me luck


----------



## Chris

So today I mixed up a batch of colored cement to fill in the holes and for some reason as soon as I touch the cement to the concrete that I poured yesterday it starts setting, so fast I cannot trowel it twice in a row, but I did get alot of holes filled and have decided I will grind but not polish. but who knows tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Chris

Made my own sink from a wooden bowl.


----------



## Chris

4-11-2010

Well I just got through with a bunch of grinding on that counter top here are a couple pics, I think it looks pretty good but it still needs more, I just ran through one of my disc's.


----------



## Chris

8-4-2010

So I picked up a few more logs last weekend while I was in the mountains so that I can redo my existing patio cover. This Saturday is gonna be a big day around here, I have a small piece of equipment coming and a couple of guys that work for me as well. My main goal is to get the plumbing done for the BBQ which includes electric, water, sewer, and gas. After that I have a bunch of plants to plant and do some grading while I have the equipment


----------



## Chris

Picked up my first load of plants. Wow that's a horible pic maybe I will actually get out the camera tomorrow.


----------



## Chris

8-6-2010

Guess what got delivered this morning?


----------



## Chris

Got some work done.





















All these roots from a westeria that was taking over the yard.


----------



## Chris

random pics......


----------



## Chris

Got some plants in.


----------



## Chris

8-30-2010

UPDATE: I did get a few things done yesterday, I started to replace my uprights with log but the second one wrecked my back something good, I've never had pain like that before so I guess I wont be doing much for the next few days. but here are a couple pics of what I got done. There is still sooo much work to do, it's hard having jeep projects and home projects at the same time.


----------



## Chris

12-1-2010

Got some rock up....


----------



## Chris

12-3-2010

So I mixed an ***load of concrete yesterday. I finally got to broom it at 10 pm and that was still to soon. I also learned why the cheap brand is the cheap brand. It sucks. I will get some more pictures when I go out and strip the forms. So I think today I will float the rest of my counters for slate.


----------



## Chris

12-3-2010

Floated the counters for tile and sunk in the cooler.


----------



## Chris

12-7-2010

Got some tile down.


----------



## Chris

12-10-2010

Got some power in and working.


----------



## Chris

12-15-2010

Well the last few days I have been busy. I got the sink all mounted and working but I need to pull the spigot back apart and change out a washer. Also I put in a new sprinkler system and Sod over half the yard. The other half will half to wait till after the holidays.


----------



## Chris

4-21-2011

Finally got back to it.

Here is what i did today. I didn't like the concrete color on the patio but I am to cheap to tear it out or tile it or float it so I just cut grooves in to make it look like tile with a little pattern. I have alot more to do but I am working in sections and I still have to clear coat this one but I am using Acid stain so it is taking some time.


----------



## Chris

Tossed in some fencing to keep the dogs out of the planter.


----------



## Chris

Some random pics from over the last year.


----------



## Chris

It is still not done but getting closer. 

View attachment 017.jpg


View attachment 021.jpg


View attachment Old pics 236.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, awesome build thread!


----------



## HermanMunster

Great job Chris, beautiful work.


----------



## Chris

It is still a work in rogress, there is nothing on the inside of the BBQ area yet and just a bunch of stuff not done.


----------



## ME87

Wow! Really nice, but what's the green leafy substance on the ground?


----------



## Chris

We call that a litter box for dogs and  a waste of money in the summer time.


----------



## thomask

Chris a real nice project and great use of those logs.  Are you changing out that patio cover?  The stone on the bar front with the  lights is cool. I have a buddy here in the south who needs one of these bars for his bbq smoker grill.


----------



## Chris

I have since changed out that patio cover but don't have many pics of it, hopefully I can get some this weekend. Everything matches now, I am digging it.


----------



## thomask

Chris said:


> I have since changed out that patio cover but don't have many pics of it, hopefully I can get some this weekend. Everything matches now, I am digging it.



Thanks Chris,  My wife wants one of those pergolas and I have put it on the "to do" list.


----------



## Chris

I am trying to find a way to enclose mine in the winter time without having to store huge walls all summer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Get some clear plastic side curtains made, the kind like they use on boat tops. Then all you ahve to do is roll them up for storage.


----------



## Chris

I was thinking canvass panels that can roll up and then a few windows that are framed like shutters that slide over each other,


----------



## Chris

My neighbor owns an upholstery shop and can put him to use.


----------



## Chris

So over the last few months I have been noticing bees flying under my BBQ deck, well yesterday I decided to pull up a couple boards and to my surprise there was a family of them. They now have a new home making honey for a guy down the road. 

View attachment IMG_20121114_155514.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Did he give you any honey?


----------



## Chris

I didn't ask. Maybe I should have?


----------



## Chris

Did some work on the BBQ today finally. The wood bowl I used for a sink was looking pretty sad due to the weather and I never did finish building a faucet so I decided to just go out and get one, did that and sanded and re finished the sink and talked to my upholstery guy neighbor who is going to make a vinyl cover that will fit over them to protect them from the weather when not in use. 

View attachment IMG_20121216_100534.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121216_100547.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121216_112706.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121216_112713.jpg


----------



## Chris

And then started the coating on the inside of the bar. 

View attachment IMG_20121216_100542.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121216_144656.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121216_161704.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121216_161729.jpg


----------



## thomask

Chris 

That is really a nice finish on the sink and the bead board is looking good, too.


----------



## Chris

Tomorrow I will trim it out and stain it and maybe clean all the junk off the counters, make it look less crappy out there.


----------



## havasu

I wonder if that propeller will fit my pontoon?


----------



## Chris

Maybe if it is a Volvo Penta outdrive?


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Maybe if it is a Volvo Penta outdrive?



Darn it, carry on. 

What are you using to seal the grout/tile in the weather?


----------



## Chris

Miracle Sealants 511 impregnator Penetrating Sealer. I think it is the best sealer on the market. I use it on everything.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Miracle Sealants 511 *impregnator* Penetrating Sealer. I think it is the best sealer on the market. I use it on everything.



Ah, now I understand the addition to your family.


----------



## Chris

It happens..............


----------



## Chris

So today I got creative, I bought five of these clamp lights at the box store and used some scrap metal I had and tore it all up.







View attachment IMG_20121217_102225.jpg


----------



## Chris

I made a light for my bar out of that mess. 

View attachment IMG_20121217_164404.jpg


----------



## Chris

Then I cleaned up the bar, those lights sure do put out some nice light. 

View attachment IMG_20121217_173123.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121217_173129.jpg


----------



## havasu

Good idea with the lights. Looks sweet.


----------



## Chris

I am sooo happy with them. They change the entire look of the bar. Can't wait til its done and I get to only use it and not work on it.


----------



## havasu

Just curious. Was your idea of gutting the clamp on lights cheaper than purchasing ready made industrial look drop lights?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bars looking really nice Chris, nice touch with the lights.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Just curious. Was your idea of gutting the clamp on lights cheaper than purchasing ready made industrial look drop lights?



It cost me about 26 bucks to make that three light fixture not including paint, I had that. Then the other two were 7 bucks each and a hook to hang them on.

Took me a couple hours to build. I just could not find anything with the right width and the right drop to work how I wanted.


----------



## Chris

Random....... 

View attachment IMG_20121217_173152.jpg


----------



## Trophyman

WOW Chris---That bar looks incredible! Nice job


----------



## Chris

It's getting there. Hopefully in the next couple weeks it will have a beer tap or two.


----------



## Trophyman

Chris said:


> It's getting there. Hopefully in the next couple weeks it will have a beer tap or two.



I'm diggin the lights under the bar! 

Did U do all the work?


----------



## Chris

Yes! Been working on it for a little over three years now. Little by little.


----------



## thomask

Chris said:


> Yes! Been working on it for a little over three years now. Little by little.



A home and all that goes with it is a journey, not a destination.  

Mine started in December 1986 when the slab was poured and they delivered the framing package.  Home built as an owner builder, I was in for a long term relationship.

Your bar gave me an idea for our backsplash Chris. 

View attachment Jan 2013 Tile 075.jpg


----------



## Chris

Thats a good looking back splash.

I added a few beer taps a couple weeks ago to my bar.


----------



## thomask

COOL CHRIS, COOL.  I bet you can draw a crowd if not careful here.

I will find a pic to post after it was grouted and finshed with the 1 x 2 slate tiles.

It does looks like little bricks and gives a kind of old wall look.


----------



## havasu

thomask said:


> COOL CHRIS, COOL.  I bet you can draw a crowd if not careful here.
> 
> I will find a pic to post after it was grouted and finshed with the 1 x 2 slate tiles.
> 
> It does looks like little bricks and gives a kind of old wall look.



It looks like those little tiles may have been a bugger to grout?


----------



## thomask

Havasu you can say that again.  It was the biggest part of the whole job. 
We were without grand kids for a while after Christmas and I did the work 
between watching football games.

Each tile is different as they are real slate.  This was my first time doing 
tile work and I learned a lot.  These are real rough and thankful they are 
not really to be put in a perfect alignment kinda like old brick is laid. 
One foot square sheets had to be fitted around outlets, cabinets.

The grout took longest to remove and I had "managment" bring me clean 
buckets of water.  It took about a dozen trips and a whole lot of sponge 
work.  That night I took several advil for sore shoulders.


----------



## Chris

Were you lucky enough to tap the hot side of an outlet while holding that wet sponge? Back when I did tile for a living I did all the time and boy is it shocking.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Were you lucky enough to tap the hot side of an outlet while holding that wet sponge? Back when I did tile for a living I did all the time and boy is it shocking.



I absolutely hate the taste of electricity, stays with me for a week. I can taste it now just thinking about it...


----------



## thomask

Chris said:


> Were you lucky enough to tap the hot side of an outlet while holding that wet sponge? Back when I did tile for a living I did all the time and boy is it shocking.



Chris I have to tell the truth. 

I went to turn off the breakers and asked management to tell when the tester light went off. She said ok light is off so I went in kitchen and was about to start working when I thought I better use test light on adjacent outlet.  Guess what, it was HOT.  

Lessons learned, never read riot act to managment or your only free help when mad and always test each outlet, just in case they may be on separate circuits, even if located next to each other. 



oldognewtrick said:


> I absolutely hate the taste of electricity, stays with me for a week. I can taste it now just thinking about it...



Oldognewtrick, I agree sir, it is kinda like a "rotten egg taste" and it is not at all very pleasant.


----------



## Chris

I haven't worked on it but I have been enjoying it.


----------



## thomask

Just installed a new LEd TV on wall bracket.  Ran HDMI and cables behind wall and a recessed surge protected outlet.  What a project.

Now ready for the BIG race, the Daytona 500. 

Wish I had me a nice outdoor bar and kitchen like CHRIS has there to enjoy with fellow race fans.


----------



## Chris

I just picked up a TV for mine not to long ago, now I need to build an enclosed structure to keep it out of the weather.


----------



## Chris

Just wanted to say I tapped a fresh keg tonight at my bar.


----------



## thomask

Now that is GOOD news Chris. Cold beverages and good TV reception!

When I was a kid we had one black and white TV that got the three networks, if weather was good.

Now we have flat screens and several old tube tvs, all in color and hooked up to over 200 plus cable channels.I even ran cable in master bath...

What is next ?

A few hundred brick wife brought home for me to clean and make a walkway. 

View attachment CCVETTS MACON MRCH 2013 048.jpg


----------



## havasu

I have always liked the look of used brick. What do you have in mind with them? Herringbone pattern, the basketweave pattern?


----------



## Chris

My neighbor has 2,000 of those bricks he is trying to give me but I don't know if I want another project yet.


----------



## MarkWood

Yes you do Chris!


----------



## thomask

Chris those old brick are worth up to a dollar a piece here in the South


----------



## Chris

If it only wouldn't cost me three grand in fuel to get them there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Are these wild fires anywhere close to you?


----------



## thomask

Chris said:


> If it only wouldn't cost me three grand in fuel to get them there.



I heard that.  How about a nice brick walk to that neat outdoor bar you got there or a fire pit?


----------



## Chris

It's all concrete now but I do plan on using a bunch of them to cap the wall I built in my RV parking. Then who knows maybe I will build some more walls.


----------



## Trophyman

Chris,
Man----that BBQ/Bar build is the schnizzle

Nice work


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trophyman said:


> Chris,
> Man----that BBQ/Bar build is the schnizzle
> 
> Nice work



Chris* IS* the backyard king! Long live the king!!!


----------



## Chris

I try! I wish I could enjoy it more.


----------



## Deckape

Soooo,,,, a few free tree trunks & $100 in stainless steel BBQ equipment has now cost you how much? 

Seriously, You've done a great job there Chris, and you've given me inspiration to maybe do something with my back yard too!


----------



## Chris

I will just leave it at "I have spent more on less"


----------



## ch44do

Looking good!


----------



## Chris

Thanks! It's been a long road.


----------

